# silicone lubricant and windows



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

my drivers side window was really noisy as it was going up and down, sounded terrible. so i sprayed a quick layer of silicone lubricant along the bottom

problem solved

but i've cleaned the windows about 10 times now, and they always come up with the lubricant streaked on them. i thought it would have gone by now

how can i solve this? or was it stupid to put silicone on them lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Lesson 1: Never wind the windows down after washing while the trims are still wet.
Lesson 2: Don't put anything greasy down there. 

I think you may be stuck until the stuff wears out... :? Is there anything that destroys silicone without destroying the car?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Strong solution of washing up liquid? Wash/clean with a paint brush.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Stupid thing to do I'm afraid, if you wanted to lube anything it needed to be the runners either side, but that's extremely difficult.

Some citrus based products may clean silicon off. But it's a devil to remove. Most car makers have a complete ban on silicon products in their factories as it can contaminate body panels prior to paint. They even insist no silicone based mould release agents for their plastic mouldings.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

steeve said:


> Most car makers have a complete ban on silicon products in their factories as it can contaminate body panels prior to paint. They even insist no silicone based mould release agents for their plastic mouldings.


In the aircraft industry even wrist bands (like the 'Help the Heroes' ones) are banned for the same reason as above.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

cheers guys. doesnt seem to be too bad anymore, and the noise has gone!


----------

